

Launch at DEMO? - anthropocentric

Someone I know was invited to launch his startup at DEMOspring 2010.  For those who aren't aware of the event, it is pitched as "the premier launch pad for new information technology products." (See http://www.demo.com).<p>There is a $18,500 fee to participate.<p>Do Hacker News members think it makes sense to participate?  Is it worth it?  Have you had any experiences with DEMO?<p>His startup is very early stage (basically two guys working part-time, no financial investment of any kind).<p>Interested to hear your thoughts.
======
pedalpete
Demo is definitely a large event, but there is a lot of push-back against pay
to play events like this, and particularly with that kind of dollar figure.

I personally think it often depends on how this 'friend' plans to benefit from
going to demo.

I'd recommend looking through some videos from previous demos, and look at the
companies who have presented there. Does it fit with what the new company is
doing? Are they looking for partners who attend? Are they looking for funding?
if so, is paying $18k+ (don't forget incidentals) the best way to go about
doing this?

I'd would think that it would be VERY difficult for a small start-up to
justify that kind of cost, but in some instances, it may be worth it. For most
companies, I don't think it is.

